# Sheep show???



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Any Utahn's heading to sheep show and wanna carpool??? It be cheaper for me to help pay for a bunch of gas than drive my big diesel down.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

My family and I love the shows this time of year..... For the Auctions , the hunts & to see and visit old friends from near and far again.....

We flew down to Dallas Safari Club, today for Friday & Saturday

Then we will fly over to Reno for the sheep Thursday & Friday (BEATS DRIVING The 2 passes Immigrant & Pequop they can be Real Nasty when it snows)

Then we will fly to Las Vegas for S.C.I. , Wednesday & Thursday maybe stay until Saturday.

I would look into flying over, the hotels have shuttles from airport to hotel and Back to airport both the Peppermill & Atlantis are headquarter hotels with shuttles,


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

I'd looked but it's a few hundred more to fly out locally, id save a little flying out from SLC and packaging it with a room but first couple of taxi rides and I think I've lost my savings... And that's based off driving my diesel. If I could convince someone to go with a small all wheel drive vehicle I'd be way ahead haha


----------

